# staking beaver



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

hey guys
i been seein alot of beaver sign lately, and been wondering how to stake ur traps out for them

thanks
cash


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

You'll need to run a drowning wire out to deep water, your not going to have very much success trying to hold a adult beaver in a foothold trap. If your in shallow water I'd suggest using body grip traps.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I prefer to stalk beaver. :beer:

Run the stake to deep water, usually need at least 3ft plus to do the job.


----------

